# Construction Engineers in this forum?



## Cdn_Chimo (12 Oct 2006)

Can we have a sub-branch to this forum? Who creates the power for the camps, builds the structures, wires your buildings, gives you clean safe running water to drink and shower at the end of the day, provides heat or air conditioning? Who sets up the plumbing and fixes all the problems in the camps so you are comfortable after a long spell eating dust patrolling? Construction Engineers. Please give us a corner of the forum to gather our thoughts and expertise and discuss the needs of the troops in the camps. Give us a means of the troops to speak out and tell us the stuff they love and hate about the set-up of camps they live in or will live in so we know.

If you build it, they will come.

First in, Last out.

CHIMO!


----------



## McG (12 Oct 2006)

See here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,5.0.html

I recognize it is under Cbt Arms, but it is the CME board here.


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (12 Oct 2006)

This forum is for Combat Engineers...we were looking for Construction Engineers. We build stuff and they blow stuff up. Same cap badge but two seperate entities working together in the same regiment as a Area Construction Troop or in the case of Air Bases, Airfield Engineering Flights. The AEF's generally work under the Base Log command or Mobile Support Units (new).


----------



## McG (12 Oct 2006)

Cdn_Chimo said:
			
		

> This forum is for Combat Engineers...


Actually, that board has been home to all of us.  On the Army side, there is one officer occupation for both sides and (as you've pointed out) you find both elements in CERs, the ESR, and even base side (there is often that one or two eqpt operator).


----------



## BernDawg (12 Oct 2006)

Ya!  But we're special dammit!!  (hockey helmet special  ;D )
 Hey let's turn it into a poll!
BD


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (12 Oct 2006)

Yeah we're people too...special people....like Bernie the woodbutcher. LOL


----------



## BernDawg (12 Oct 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 Oct 2006)

Yeah, short-bus-and-hockey-helmet special.   ;D


----------



## RE (29 Jun 2007)

as an ex  041 who saw the light and put on the horse years ago, all i an say is no way, go to the cme web site.  RE


----------



## honestyrules (15 Jul 2007)

I was in Kandahar on a TAV (CE)  at the beginning of the year and I have to say that I didn't see anybody being cheerful about what we're doing...it is mostly taken for granted IMHO. SAD but true. The other "partners" in the fight have the same commodities or pretty much, either provided by the military or civvies (KBR). Lots of serving members don't even know that we exist as trades (600 series).

After all we're "support" and won't steal their thunder (CBT Arms dudes).

Sorry, just realized that I posted on an oldie thread...


----------



## Chimo (15 Jul 2007)

delavan said:
			
		

> I was in Kandahar on a TAV (CE)  at the beginning of the year and I have to say that I didn't see anybody being cheerful about what we're doing...it is mostly taken for granted IMHO. SAD but true.



I am just kind of curious what kind of recognition you expected...perhaps people applauding you as you walked by? I am sure you probably noticed that a great many people are doing a lot of work at KAF and elsewhere in theatre. I am sure your work is appreciated by the people that you supported. However, don't expect anyone to stop and say thanks for doing your job.

Your comments smack of the we/them mentality, that is all too prevalent in both of our trades. Collectively, we need to get over it and realize that we are in the same shit together. The 600 series soldiers that deployed recently from our Regiment, spent much time at the FOB, making life more bearable for all and their work was appreciated. The respect from the Cbt Arms soldiers was sincere and heartfelt. 

IMHO, I suggest a slight attitude adjustment and lift your head up and try and see what other folks were employed at while, undoubtedly you were doing good things on your TAV. CHIMO!


----------



## honestyrules (20 Jul 2007)

Sorry CHIMO,

If I didn't explain myself properly. Maybe I'm lost in translation or something. I was mostly answering to Cdn_Chimo, that asked for a sub-forum for the CE outfit, then I realized that I was answering to an old thread. I was trying to express that we are an other trade, there to support the "boys". I enjoyed the experience myself, and it wasn't my first deployment as a construction type, so same stuff.



> I am just kind of curious what kind of recognition you expected...perhaps people applauding you as you walked by? I am sure you probably noticed that a great many people are doing a lot of work at KAF and elsewhere in theatre. I am sure your work is appreciated by the people that you supported. However, don't expect anyone to stop and say thanks for doing your job.



I didn't expect any recognition, didn't mean to point towards that in my "speech", my fault I guess. KAF is a Bee-hive and everybody contributes to the effort.

He was mentioning the sub-forum as a way to discuss about different ways to set up camps and our requirements/material to build those camps. 

edited for typos...

Delavan


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (20 Jul 2007)

There is a FaceBook group for Construction Engineers...but I still think that CE types should have a sub forum...LOL And not to Toot anyones horn but to discuss our trades and building techniques for carpentry, plumbing, electrical etc.


----------



## BernDawg (21 Jul 2007)

+1
That way we wouldn't have to bore anybody with resistance equations or load factors for beams.


----------

